# Haunt's Belfry 2008



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A few pictures from this year's display.

Display2008


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lots of great stuff, Haunt. The evil-looking kid on the rocking horse is a riot. Love the gargoyles!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Love your coloring.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There were three things that bothered people:
creepy little girl
Hex
COCKROACHES!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks awesome! What a collection of stuff! I see a few things from Design Toscano too. They have some neat stuff!
Your place looks great at night with all the lights. I need more neighbors like you!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great! Love your wreath.:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent setup, and a hearse too! Your FCG looks great and I want one of those Celtic Cross tombstones.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sweet cemetery. Looks real good!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very very nice pics haunti..
great lighting
your spiders are creepy creepy yuck...very cool pic
nice front house pic too


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Great stuff everything looks awesome dont know were to start its all amazing.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Everything looks fabulous, Hauntie. Looks like you've added quite a bit this year. The cemetery sign and pillars are a beautiful touch and adds depth and dimension to the display. That chandelier!, well you already know how much I love that thing, especially displayed with all those cockroaches...eek! Everything really looks great and the lighting is beautiful. Very well done, girlfriend!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Love your stuff. You've got one of the better looking FCGs that I've seen. And that hearse is off the charts.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Loved the yard. You had so many wonderful props to look at. I loved the unique tombstones in your cemetary. The lighting was terrific as well as your photos which aren't easy for many to take at night. I saw you used Hallowindow this year. Did you run it multiple nights or just Halloween? Where did you get the hearse from? Hex looked great inside. I just love that guy. The webbing was really nice as well as those nasty looking cockroaches. Any idea how many you used? Nice work.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks everybody!

Spookie - 
I ran the Hallowindow for 3 nights. My neighbors would call with requests for the eyeball scene.
I found the hearse on ebay.
As far as the cockroaches, I didn't use all of them. I stopped after about 700 or so.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The video!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

excellent video haunti


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Really good job on that video, and nice haunt!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

An amazing amount of work there and it looks first class.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love your video! It was beautifully edited and the music was perfect.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow awsome pics --kick butt video-love the tunes,it all looks great


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That was awesome Hauntie! It looks even better than the still shots suggested. Hex raving from inside the hearse was great. The roach wall looked awesome in the vid; you can't see the net at all. Beautiful FCG, and the skull chandelier too.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I'm really happy with the video this year.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Fantastic!! Nothing less than the best from you as usual Hauntie.


----------

